# PlayStation 3 YouTube update adds auto-pairing with mobile devices



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

PlayStation 3 YouTube update adds auto-pairing with mobile devices

The folks at YouTube are updating Sony's PlayStation 3 YouTube app today with additional support for send to TV functionality, making it all the easier to share clips from your mobile device of choice with a living room full of people.

Similar to the Xbox 360's SmartGlass functionality, YouTube's send to TV allows for a phone or tablet to be paired via a shared Wi-Fi network with the PS3, enabling videos on your mobile device in the YouTube app to be transferred "instantly" to the big screen -- the service now pairs automatically rather than requiring a PIN. Moreover, today's update looks to be yet another example of YouTube's co-developed DIAL tech. YouTube also added some video stream stabilization in the latest update, should you be experiencing hiccups.

Full Story Here









_Engadget_


----------

